# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Has anyone ever killed anyone in their lucids?

## corranhornchamp

Just wondering. I'm kind of afraid this might happen and what it will be like. Everything seems so real in a lucid and I wonder what kind of bad memories that might create. :/

----------


## Puffin

I haven't, and I'm sure I wouldn't get any enjoyment out of it either; I've read about a few people who killed someone and they woke up feeling depressed and upset because of what they did.

----------


## Jenny5

I had a roommate who remembered killing a family member in her dream. She wasn't lucid but apparently it was so vivid she was hysterical for days even though she knew it was a dream. Just saying... I would never ever want to experience that.

----------


## HeyThereItsMe

> I had a roommate who remembered killing a family member in her dream. She wasn't lucid but apparently it was so vivid she was hysterical for days even though she knew it was a dream. Just saying... I would never ever want to experience that.



I actually had a dream that one of my family members killed someone in my dream and i was crying when i woke up... i was strange.

----------


## Firebat11

Yes, That's how I got my first lucid dream. I jammed a pair of scissors into a guys eye socket and killed him. The post shock of what I did made me question of what happened was actually real. (If I may add, this happened all inside my bathroom). The lad was waring a purple hoodie and I could see his face. I still remember looking in the mirror and seeing my pale stricken' face.

Well at least I learned that i don't have the balls to kill someone in real life.

----------


## Solarflare

never have, probably will....

if i do, itll be that guy i hate

----------


## Darkmatters

Um.... Mayflow? 

No wait... Mayflow is your best friend...  

 ::lol::  (Kidding!)

----------


## Solarflare

::roll:: 

 ::D:

----------


## dreamsky.

Don't be afraid. The whole point in lucid dreaming is that your able to _control_ your dreams.  Don't kill anyone and you wont kill anyone.  ::D:  Plus even if you did, you can bring them back to life!

----------


## Bobblehat

In an LD the other night a DC tried to stop me from taking off and flying. I set about his head with a machete. No one fucks with me in the dreamworld.

----------


## silver2k

Just act like you are in a movie and kill away  ::D:

----------


## Wristblade56

i killed 2 people in one of my lucids, big thugs, that were illegally on somebody's property, with my bare hands. the power i had, to take somebody's life (even if they weren't real) was 100x more awesome than in a video game like halo/medal of honor/any killing game ever made. i loved it. i remember jumping on that guy's back and bashing him in the temple with my fist. i remember how his head felt as in bashed it in slightly. when i woke up i started bragging about it. i never felt remorse, or any negative feelings. i also in another lucid killed a guy pointing a gun at me by disarming him and shooting him. no remorse. i killed video game enemies in that same dream. i didn't feel bad about that. i think it depends on the person, who you kill in the dream, and whether you're lucid. i had a non-lucid where i accidentally ran over some kids when i was driving a car. i was really upset in the dream and felt really relieved when i woke up that i wasn't going to jail for manslaughter and that i wouldn't have to live with that for the rest of my life. another example i couldn't kill my family in a dream, or most of my friends. i just can't override that core behavior and kill them. i could easily hurt them though if they got in my way. although my best friend messes with me a lot so in lucids i've killed him once or twice, again, no remorse or negative feelings. some people would probrobly call me a psycho killer after reading this post, but i'm actually a nice guy in RL. in dreams i like to unleash all my stress on DCs. think of it like a video game. do you show remorse for all those covies you kill? do you fell like a bad person for blowing somebody's head off with a shotgun? no you don't, cause it's not real. same principle here.  :wink2:

----------


## TheForgotten

I've killed someone in a dream and that caused me to become lucid.  Once I realized what I did, I felt bad and walked over and revived the person.  Afterward I walked out of the dream a tad angry at myself.  I hate correcting mistakes, mistakes just need to not happen in the first place, lol.

----------


## MrIrony

Well, I have, but usually whatever I'm killing people with just goes through them without leaving any visible wounds and they either turn into a dark cloud and disappear or fall to the ground. However, sometimes in non-lucids when I'm killing people with a sword stabbing and slashing feels so disgusting that I really don't want to do it. Gives me goosebumps just thinking about that feeling.

----------


## Ahsaka

I have but only when they deserved it. I don't run around killing random dream characters for the thrill of it. I'd wake up from killing dreams feeling oddly refreshed. I concluded that the dream character killing was me working out and getting rid of things that had irritated me earlier in the day. And like someone earlier in the discussion mentioned, you can always bring the dream characters back to life if you feel bad about it.

----------


## WDr

The worst thing ive done to a DC was One time in a lucid dream, I got bored(!), and decided to punch a random DC. I felt so sorry for him afterwards, I guess I'm just too kind  ::hug::   :smiley:

----------


## NrElAx

I remember like 4 years ago I was taking ZMA for weight lifting ( doesn't work at all ) and I had this dream I sliced off like 8 peoples heads with this long razor rope. I told all my friends and some of them still mention it to this day lol.

----------


## callum202

One time, while lucid, I decided to punt a small girl off of a slide. Don't remember what the results of that were...

----------


## KingVincent

in the few lucids ive had ive killed quite a few people

it wasnt a problem to me.......

----------


## Ilumirath

Yes from time to time... But one of the most memorable of all must be this one I had 2 years ago. Where I was just sitting on this table in a hallway in school but it looked nothing like it did IRL. A friend passed me by he stopped and we talked a bit, cracked some jokes etc. Then when the bell almost rang he left, then a few seconds later the bell rang.... But I didn't felt like going to class and I rather just sit here, so I did. 

Then the Grim Reaper appeared.. he was about 1.90m - 2m tall, this made me lucid.
I jumped of the table and stood before him, his presence gave of a weird feeling niether good nor evil. He hande over his scythe and said "You know what to do" as he said that his presence felt shadowy. I took his scythe looked at it for a few seconds, looked up and he was gone. Considering he was the Grim Reaper and the fibe he gave off when he spoke I assumed killing. 
So I just threw the scythe whirling at the first person I saw still wandering the hall ways. He dodged and the scythe got stuck into the wall. He was scared shitless and starting shacking ucontrolable when he realized what was happening. I yelled at him to pull the scythe out of the wall and return it to me but he just went running like crazy, and I never saw him again in the dream.

I got over to the scythe pulled it out of the wall and again threw it at the first person passing by, killing him. I ran to get my scythe while the bell rang and everyone started running around in choas. And I just started massacring everyone who was within reach. And for some reason I was laughing my ass of while doing so. I was going WILD!

Then I saw this toddler running around looking lost. And so I attacked him but I coudn't even touch him, missing everytime. So I ignored him and started attacking other people. But he started preventing me from hitting anyone protecting them and warned me that I should stop or he will end all of this. And thus I started attacking him again and still couldn't touch him, he then wooped my ass and said "Stop! Enough! It ends now!" And I woke up

----------


## Shinice

Yes...in self defense -although I didn't really know whether they died from it-

----------


## lucidlistener

i deleted some kids that were interrupting my experience, don't know if that counts. it was more of a disregardful flick of the hand that lead to their disappearance.

----------


## MatthewOlson

The short answer is: YES!

I actually have a post up about Kill/Death/Assists in dreamstate in the General Dream Discussion forum, meant for keeping track of when it occurs. ... Though, I will say that I've felt a bit of a sickly feeling every time it has happened in a dream

----------


## Ilumirath

> i deleted some kids that were interrupting my experience, don't know if that counts. it was more of a disregardful flick of the hand that lead to their disappearance.



Lol awesome!

----------


## Raetin

> Then I saw this toddler running around looking lost. And so I attacked him but I coudn't even touch him, missing everytime. So I ignored him and started attacking other people. But he started preventing me from hitting anyone protecting them and warned me that I should stop or he will end all of this. And thus I started attacking him again and still couldn't touch him, he then wooped my ass and said "Stop! Enough! It ends now!" And I woke up



I'm glad he stopped you.  He sounds like a powerful entity pretending to be a boy.  Or maybe you were having a shared dream.

----------


## DEFSLAMMER

I killed someone in a non lucid dream before. It was raining, I was in the backseat of a car. The driver was going to drive it off a cliff. I jumped out just before he did. He fell to his watery grave. I landed on a rocky path. I didn't kill him, he killed himself. Anyway, then someone appeared. I took out a red knife, and stabbed him in the back. Then I woke up.

----------


## Oneironautic

I killed someone (kind of unintentionally). I had just become lucid, and out of nowhere this guy bites my leg!!! I was so surprised that I clapped my hands, (with the intention of geting rid of him) and his head exploded. It wasn't very graphic, but I felt a right bad ass the rest of that dream

----------


## bosshaug

I had a dream when I was little where my brother got stabbed with a pair of scissors and he popped like a balloon. I woke up immediately and I felt horrible even though I didnt do anything and just witnessed it. Thinking about that feeling I had is weird.  :Sad:

----------


## phyck

yeah,that was my first time using super strenght

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Has anyone ever killed anyone in their lucids?

----------


## purplepepper

Ive been having shockingly realistic war dreams actually. last night I dreamt I was in Vietnam or something. The dream started out in a helicopter and I was listening to these two pilots talking and their conversation seemed a little off, one second they were talking about how they were running low on helicopters due to them being shot down, the next they were talking about disneyland. So we landed and got off to go on a patrol or something and set off into the jungle. The dream skipped forward (or I just don't remember getting there) to a river, it was pretty foggy in that area. next thing I know a small boat of vietnamese soldiers starts drifting down the river so we all opened fire on it. the soldiers got mowed down with blood and chunks of their body parts flying all over the place and I could see them screaming and writhing in agony. now the dream skipped forward to a village and I found we were pinned down by heavy machine gun fire inside a small building.  some of the u.s. soldiers got scared and tried running away from the machine gun fire. but one of them was blown in half with a grenade and the others were mowed down. They poor guy who was blown in half was in vain trying to put his guts back into his body. I was pretty freaked out at that point and I wanted it to end. next thing I know I have a sniper rifle and the dream scene changed completely. I was now in a tall clock tower aiming down into a building. I see two nazis in the building and decide to take a shot. I shot one in the face In the top half of the guys head came off, then the other tried running but I got him in the back, then the dream ended. I was pretty perplexed at the detail of gore in the dream, because its usually not that realistic. I think I may have had these war dreams because I play airsoft a lot and I watched Saving Private Ryan before bed.

Edit: this was non-lucid btw.

----------


## Mancon

Yeah I have, but it has never been very realistic or violent  ::D:

----------


## Pris

I had a dream where I was annoyed by an archbishop. Luckily, I became lucid so I turned his ass to dust.

It wasn't violent and bloody, he simply exploded.  ::D:

----------


## XeL

Yes. Don't worry about it, it's actually fun.

----------


## Graves

I sliced somebody's arm off with a metal ruler in a lucid once. It was purely for self-defense purposes, but it freaked me out. It was hanging by a few threads and he ran into the corner of the room screaming, leaving a trail of blood in his wake. I tried to go over to him and help but he went mental and started yelling at me to get away from him.

----------


## afnan

fought tons of dc's for fun... dunno if any of my punches ever killed tho  :tongue2:

----------


## Brent1938

No and I'll never try, just in case it's real. Even if I'm 110% certain it's a dream.

----------


## Naiya

Hmm, I've killed DCs, but I don't think I've ever killed anyone I know IRL. When it comes to killing the others, it's usually in self-defense or defense of other DCs. It's not something I typically enjoy but there have been times where the bloodlust has taken over

----------


## EpicZombeh

I had a dream I accidedntaly killed my mom, except it wasn't her, just a shapehifting homicidal demon.....but I did it with one of those toy shovles that come with the plastic buckets you use at the beach as a kid......... it was weird

----------


## Naiya

Okay, so I think I killed over a dozen DCs last night....but in my defense, they were all dressed like agent smith and shooting at me, so I shot them back....so yeah.  :tongue2:  They had it coming.

----------


## Hidden

> Hmm, I've killed DCs, but I don't think I've ever killed anyone I know IRL.



When I first read this, I thought you meant that you'd never killed anyone IRL, and I was like, "O.o Naiya can't remember whether she's a murderer?  But she seemed so sweet and innocent last time I talked with her..."

Anyway.  I killed my cat on accident once, which was traumatizing and made me lucid.  Another time I tried to kill my brother with an orange (or maybe an orange peel), but he caught on to my plan.  That was kinda fun.

----------


## RebelSeven

Killed an innocent bystander, completely regretted it. 

I did get to meet Dexter though, made me feel a little better.

----------


## Naiya

> When I first read this, I thought you meant that you'd never killed anyone IRL, and I was like, "O.o Naiya can't remember whether she's a murderer?  But she seemed so sweet and innocent last time I talked with her...".



LOL, yeah...I hadn't noticed that it could read that way. xD

----------


## modus

many many times. I have been even in war(many times) and took people down with machine gun, I have used knife, fists etc. dont know why im so violent in dreams but always others are who come at me. During the dreams im not scared at all too, 95% of times i succeed.

----------


## zebrah

I've actually never killed anyone in a lucid dream. I'm sure that'll change some day though.

----------


## Solarflare

> In an LD the other night a DC tried to stop me from taking off and flying. I set about his head with a machete. No one fucks with me in the dreamworld.

----------


## LolaStone

The reason I got into LDs in the first place was because of a dream I had where I killed quite a few people. People I know in real life. Friends.

I was going on a massacre with a sword in one hand and a tec 9 (Sub-machine gun) in the other... The last two kills were so vivid and scary that I can't get them out of my head. I had my high school crush running away down hallway, but there was a locked bar door (like prison bars) blocking her path. I was walking to her slowly and she was just paralyzed with fear. An old friend (also from high school) started yelling at me from behind, trying to talk me out of it. 
I turned to him and sprayed a burst of bullets from the tec 9 into his chest/face (I can clearly remember seeing his face torn apart, then his lifeless body fall to the ground). I then casually turned back to the woman.

I slowly walked towards her, dropped the gun and put my outstretched hand onto her cheek... I kept moving closer, going in for a kiss... Then just as our lips met, I plunged the sword into her stomach.
The last thing I remember was the taste of her blood being spit into my mouth.

After that I was pretty shaken up, and decided to learn a bit about dreams. That's when I first learned of lucid dreaming. 
I've killed in dreams since then, but it hasn't really bothered me. Still, that dream still scares the crap outta me.

----------


## Elladora

DCs in my dreams dont die easily.... or sometimes they do but come back as zombies and then they're really hard to kill. stubborn buggers

----------


## YourPlacebo

...Not that I know of.

Anyway, I would blissfully engage myself in a zombie killing spree  ::D:

----------


## Raetin

In none of my dreams have I killed anyone, including my lucids.  So far, all I did was try to fly, but instead glide.  I need to do more adventuring.

----------


## Brent1938

> Hmm, I've killed DCs, but I don't think I've ever killed anyone I know IRL. When it comes to killing the others, it's usually in self-defense or defense of other DCs. It's not something I typically enjoy but there have been times where the bloodlust has taken over



Believe it or not, you know DC's in real life. Every person you see in a dream, you've seen at some point in real life.

----------


## Raetin

> Believe it or not, you know DC's in real life. Every person you see in a dream, you've seen at some point in real life.



Actually, no.  Your mind can create new people based on the people you already saw.  I've seen some weird looking people in a dream before which I couldn't have seen in real life.

----------


## Din

I once almost murdered two of my friends with a Dragonball Z-styled lazer beam, but they dodged it and left.  (Heh, no hard feelings guys.)

----------


## DoctorYikes

Oh, dude.  I'm a dream mass murderer with decades of operation.  My crowning acheivement was using my most common Dream Power (For some reason, I'm usually telekinetic) to pull down the moon and crash it into the earth.  Billions perished.  On the more personal level, I've had countless vampire/werewolf dreams... and I usually play the antagonist.

One of my favorite felt very 'The Howling'.  I was in Giant Wolf-Dude form, creeping around this crowded roadhouse backed up against the forest.  After getting tired of sneaking around, I just barged in and started rampaging.  Some of 'em got away.   :wink2:

----------


## Yozy

For me it depends. I get a few dreams where it is like "kill or be killed" and in that instance I have no qualms about killing monsters or people. That being said, do I just go into a dream space and go on a homicidal rampage? no. To me it is like a video game where you are playing and someone is trying to kill you and in order to advance you have to kill them first. The key element here that allows me to act like this is that it is a dream, it's not real. Every form you see is just a figment of your imagination just as in the video game all the "person" is is just some code that has been piped into your TV to become pixels dancing on the screen. In real life, I am one of those people who has trouble swatting bugs and that is because those are real and they are alive and killing them does have an impact on the world around us whereas killing in a dream only has an impact on that dream and nothing else.

----------


## QuietFox

Well..
I'm up for some man slaughter tonight...



I _suppose_ I placed there man, wrong  :smiley:

----------


## ryndisher

I was going to one time, but then i took an arrow to the knee.

----------


## Hidden

> In real life, I am one of those people who has trouble swatting bugs and that is because those are real and they are alive and killing them does have an impact on the world around us whereas killing in a dream only has an impact on that dream and nothing else.



Really?  I have no problem swatting bugs, unless of course they're especially large and/or terrifying and I'm worried about angering them (or perhaps because merely touching something so horrifying will cause me to drop dead; I've yet to try it).

The way I see it:
Swatting bug --> bug possibly dies --> possibly one less bug in the world --> slightly better world

So yes, I suppose it does impact the world.  That's me, making the world a better place, one bug at a time.  :wink2:

----------


## lawilahd

In one of my latest lucids, I ran up to a cop car that stopped by, and I opened the door and pulled out one of the cops pistols from its holster and shot him, but after i shot him the gun jammed and his partner didn't really seem to care/notice that I had killed his partner so I just walked away and did some other stuff..

----------


## Yozy

> Really?  I have no problem swatting bugs, unless of course they're especially large and/or terrifying and I'm worried about angering them (or perhaps because merely touching something so horrifying will cause me to drop dead; I've yet to try it).
> 
> The way I see it:
> Swatting bug --> bug possibly dies --> possibly one less bug in the world --> slightly better world
> 
> So yes, I suppose it does impact the world.  That's me, making the world a better place, one bug at a time.



Meh, I live in a fairly rural area so lots of bugs. Most of them just exist and do their thing and I leave them alone. Like if I find a spider in the house I scuff it on a piece of paper and put it outside. The only time I ever kill bugs is if it is a mosquito, greenhead fly, chigger, or a tick. I draw the line when the bugs are trying to eat me.

----------


## Hidden

> Meh, I live in a fairly rural area so lots of bugs. Most of them just exist and do their thing and I leave them alone. Like if I find a spider in the house I scuff it on a piece of paper and put it outside. The only time I ever kill bugs is if it is a mosquito, greenhead fly, chigger, or a tick. I draw the line when the bugs are trying to eat me.



I see.  That sounds reasonable.  I leave bugs alone if they're outside, but if they're inside...  Well, that's why I have cats, and that's why I taught them to come when called.  They're a little dumb though, so sometimes it takes awhile before they figure out what I'm trying to show them.

----------


## Naiya

> Believe it or not, you know DC's in real life. Every person you see in a dream, you've seen at some point in real life.



Hmmm interesting ay to look at it, but I'm not sure I completely believe it.  :wink2:  I've also seen places in dreams that look as real as can be, but that I've never seen in anything in my waking life. So coming up with new faces, in that light, seems even less complex.

----------


## Anukramet

I have only killed monsters in my lucids, but in some of my non-lucids I've killed people.

----------


## Hidden

I've also heard that all the faces you see in your dreams are faces you've seen in real life.  What I'm not sure, though, is how you could possibly prove or disprove that given the huge number of faces everyone's seen, our inability to consciously remember all those faces, and our inability to see any (much less all) of the faces a person sees in their dream.  It would be interesting to see what study, if any, is behind that statement.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, I've heard that a few times. Not to say it isn't true, but I don't believe it.

To me, that would be like saying that all of the places and clothes and objects and whatnot that you see in dreams are things that you've seen in waking life. I don't think that's the case, and I don't really see why faces would be all that different. Sure, faces imprint on humans very strongly, but when things like expectation, bias and preference have so much weight in dreams, it would make more sense to me that the face of, say, a beautiful woman, would probably be an amalgamation of different sets of lips, eyes, hair (etc.), that you find attractive - not necessarily that you've actually seen before, on the same person.

----------


## Meeps

I've never killed anyone, not in my lucid dreams nor my normal dreams (well, not that I remember, anyway.) I'm such a goody goody.

----------


## d3nd3

murderers

----------


## Darkmatters

You'll never get a conviction with no bodies...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> murderers



It's not murder, if they're trying to kill you first.  :vicious:

----------


## islandgirlDEW

I have had probably 10 dreams where I vividly kill someone... and they weren't lucid dreams.  If I knew I was dreaming I doubt I'd bother to kill anyone!  I only kill bad people in my dreams though, which is a reflection of who I am in in real life.  I'd never hurt a fly that was innocent, but if I had joined the military as planned, for example, I wouldn't think twice about killing an enemy.

----------


## lifeinsteps

I answered another thread like this once! I always like reading these responses.

I've had a few close encounters, but I've only actually killed two people.

In a dream once, I was attacked by this group of mean sorts of guys wearing these black sweaters, and their leader was an older man. I immediately grabbed him by the neck and turned him to face them, putting a knife to his throat, yelling, "Come any closer and I'll do it! I will!" They did not heed my warnings and began to close in slowly and giggle at how they thought that I would not do as I had promised. I immediately slit the man's throat, of course not hard enough. A bit of blood flew out and he screamed, "Ow!" and I apologized profusely and slit his throat correctly the second time.

Another dream, I was dating a girl who I know from school and she was threatened with a pistol by another mugger sort of fellow. I walked in to this scene and immediately pulled a pistol of my own out and shot him. He sort of crumpled down the stairs. It was somewhat disturbing in reflection, but during the dream I just felt good because I had protected someone I loved.

Then another time, I didn't actually KILL this person, and I don't know how. I was playing a sort of online game where the goal was simply to kill the entire enemy team. But anything went, because we weren't limited to controls, just anything we could do. I got in a fight with this tall girl with short fire-red hair. We were pulling pistols on each other and shooting and somehow we could just never hit each other. Eventually we both ran out of ammo, and she smiled and began to charge me. I didn't know if I could fight her hand to hand as she had already showed so much acrobatic prowess. I immediately picked up the nearby chainsaw, started it, and ran it through her stomach and out of her back. I let that run a bit and yanked it back out as she fell to her butt on the ground.

She yelled, "Ow! Jeez! Ruptured SPLEEN."

She grumbled a little and began to walk away, and I couldn't help but turn off the chainsaw, throw it aside, and yell, "Hey, so-... Wanna get some dinner or something sometime?"

Not even people with giant holes in their body created by my driving force to stay alive are safe from my pathetic attempts to garner a decent relationship.

----------


## hassman789

This is going to sound Fd up. But yesterday during a nap I killed a baby, horribly. I remember feeling sickened the entire time, and I only continued to put it out of its misery. I was not lucid, but this made me become lucid. I was looking for a spot to dispose of the baby but there were people everywhere, then it suddenly hit me I was dreaming and it was ok. I'm not scarred for life, but I can remember the horrible feeling, I'll probably forget what it felt like in a few days though.

----------


## hassman789

> She grumbled a little and began to walk away, and I couldn't help but turn off the chainsaw, throw it aside, and yell, "Hey, so-... Wanna get some dinner or something sometime?"
> 
> Not even people with giant holes in their body created by my driving force to stay alive are safe from my pathetic attempts to garner a decent relationship.



Lol that cracked me up! :Big laugh:

----------


## ryman

I have only had a few lucids, never killed anyone in them but I did happen to stab someone to death in a reg. with a "dream buddy"(only knew them in that dream). But there was a good reason to this, he actually pushed someone in front of a truck earlier in the dream so i felt justified for what i did and did not have any weird or sad feelings when i woke up.

----------


## Universal Mind

I would not kill anybody in a lucid, just like I would not jump off a cliff or drive a car into a wall. I don't want to ever get really drunk and think I am dreaming and then do something outrageous.  I also have a history of sleep walking, and I don't want to die because of thinking I am _only_ dreaming.  I float off cliffs and out windows before I start flying instead of just jumping.  What I do in lucids is either impossible in real life or safe in real life.  I never deviate from that.

----------


## Meeps

It worries me that this thread is still ongoing.

----------


## samuraixkyle

See I've never really thought of this as a big deal. I've done it without being lucid a few times, and it never bothers me. It's just a dream.

----------


## Barry

In my dream last night I killed someone with a sniper rifle haha, didn't feel bad at all because he had just killed my teammates and was about to kill me. I wasn't lucid though.

----------


## Meeps

I've never done it but I guess if I felt really enraged because he/she had hurt one of my friends/family it could happen.  :smiley:  Can't even remember the last time I got angry in a dream...

----------


## 9696banned

one time i slit this guys throat with a garbage can lid...... and i was running from cops and i said pause.. and he froze then i said delete and he vanished so idk if that one counts

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

I haven't, but I do plan to. They're not real, and if they are (shared dreamssss...), they'll wake up or something. Either way, I'm gonna kill and awful lot of monsters, since it's fun. Some supervillains as well.

----------


## Dreamer95

I've shot energy blasts from my hands at these monsters before! I dont actually remember if they died though..  ::roll::

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

Once upon a time, I became lucid.

So I walked around in my house levitating objects and stuff. Someone I know kept bothering me and annoying me though...I ignored him and kept levitating objects. Then as I slammed some objects onto the wall, he got in the way and it hit him in the head. He was immediately knocked to the ground, dead. I freaked. Even though it was a dream, I hated the idea of killing him. So, it being a dream, I brought him back to life. He was confused, but he stopped pestering me. ^.^

Then I flew away.

The End.

----------


## Taffy

I couldn't. Even if I was a hundred percent sure I was dreaming. The most I would ever do is remove them from the dream, but not physically kill. Especially not with something gruesome like a knife or sword. Though causing destruction to objects and buildings is A-OK.

----------


## Sil3nt

Was a non-lucid but last night I remember coming up behind someone just looking out and tossing him over a three story stair way and him landing on concrete...

----------


## EarthInferno

There have been a couple times in my dreams where a combat situation arises where I have to shoot at DCs.  Sometimes they get hit and don't die, sometimes I shoot them and they do die.

----------


## Arngeir

> In an LD the other night a DC tried to stop me from taking off and flying. I set about his head with a machete. No one fucks with me in the dreamworld.



LOL funniest thing I've read on this website.

----------


## yumiko27

*cough*
Countless times lately. >_< 
In one lucid I recently had, that I think I elected not to share on here, I actually intended to steal my father's work van and drive to the city with my weapon--it's always a rusty machete--and...uh...take care of business. 
Honestly, I'm starting to think I'm doing this just to relieve some stress.

----------


## Mzrokks

I only have regular non-lucid dreams to talk from, but when this stuff happens it's kind of upsetting. Even some stuff in non-lucid dreams make me feel bad, let alone something which I control  :Sad:

----------


## Ish

Yeah, I beat someones face in once with my fist.  But, it wasn't that vivid of a dream, so it didn't really affect me too much.

----------


## EarthInferno

In some of my early lucid fight dreams I would try to punch someone I was in a fight with but it would be as if I was in slow motion and my blows lacked strength and didn't do any damage.  In those cases I usually ended up getting beat on more than giving, so I had to end/evade the fight at that point.

----------


## USA

I've tried it once and the person was in pain, they wouldn't die! I never want to do that again, it's just mean! But once, I made someone fall of a roller coaster, and they turned into a gooey substance when they hit the ground. I don't think of that as killing though, killing, I think of as with a weapon of some sort. In a LD.

----------


## Arngeir

> Actually, no.  Your mind can create new people based on the people you already saw.  I've seen some weird looking people in a dream before which I couldn't have seen in real life.



Actually, no. The sleeping brain is incalpable of creating faces therefore everybody you see in your dream is someone you've seen at some point in your lifetime.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Actually, no.  Your mind can create new people  based on the people you already saw.  I've seen some weird looking  people in a dream before which I couldn't have seen in real life.








> Actually, no. The sleeping brain is incalpable of creating faces therefore everybody you see in your dream is someone you've seen at some point in your lifetime.



So many opinions being stated as fact. Since that seems to be the trend, I'm going to go ahead and affirm that you are _both_ wrong. And, whereas some people's brains might have trouble creating new faces - and draw unequivocally from what they've already seen - others' minds, even subconsciously, can create new faces as amalgamations of others that they've seen in waking life. For instance, I am a graphic artist who draws faces, mostly. My mind has a very intimate familiarity with crossing different mouths from different eyes. This may very well mean the way my mind throws together faces in a dream is different from the way the subconscious mind of someone who isn't all that familiar with facial recognition puts a face together.

Either one of these theories are possible, so let's not state them as if we already knew them to be universally true. K?  :smiley:

----------


## Din

I agree with Oneironaut.  I like the theories, but guys, don't worry too much about whether it is or isn't.  Regardless of if a person's brain can or cannot create faces from scratch, faces are still created in lucids.  That's the important part, the rest is just spice.   :tongue2: 

Still haven't killed anybody.  I have to remember to try it to see what happens.

----------


## JoeyBelgier

I threw 3 grenades in a building full of people last night.. 
I didn't see them die though, I woke up before they exploded. 

I was not lucid though :/

----------


## myke2424

I dream about Dragon ball Z alot and i kill the bad guys "Cell, Frieza i've even killed my allies Goku ect it feels wicked no lie lol

----------


## Sydney

Well I haven't, but I'll kill someone out of self defense or who I think is the enemy.

(I've always wanted to vanquish the bad guys in my lucid dreams  :Cheeky: )

----------

